# When does the hurt stop????



## jaden823 (Jan 24, 2015)

I have recently separated from my husband. I had to get a pfa as he exploded the other night throwing everything within reach at me screaming he hates me throwing his wedding ring at me and yelling that it is over. Things went downhill approx. 8 months ago when he hired a female at his work. He is the boss there and does not do any furniture deliveries at all but since she was hired( her job description is to deliver furniture) he is always on the road doing deliveries. He works late out on the road with her and comes home tired worn out and miserable. We have 4 small children here 10, 7, 5, and 4. and he didn't even have patience for them anymore. He got a cell phone that we didn't really need and when I looked at it she was the most frequent caller. When I ask anything about her he blows up and says im jealous, and that he doesn't need to explain anything to me. So the other night he tells me that he is going to bring her here and fix her car. I had a problem with that and he completely lost it which led to the events I explained earlier. Every time I would talk to him the past few months he would get so angry with me and all I would do was ask him to be nice to me. I would explain that I love him and that we should talk but e would refuse and get very mad. So now he is gone I am in the house with my kids and it hurts so bad it feels like I am dying and its hard to take care of these kids. But I wonder why am I so hurt when he treated me so badly???? I feel like my heart is being stabbed but then I am so mad that now I have this mess the kids the bills and no income. He was the only one that worked and he closed the bank account so I have no access to money. I have gone and filed for support but I cant cope with anything else cant eat, sleep,etc.........


----------



## jaden823 (Jan 24, 2015)

Let me add I keep thinking maybe I shouldn't have got the pfa. Maybe if I would have left him alone more and not nagged about talking to me then he would be here and all would be okay. He would come home at night and sleep in the bed(even though for months he has turned his back on me and been as far over as possible) but he was still here. The what ifs are coming full force I just don't want to feel like im dying inside anymore and cying doesn't stop......


----------



## jaden823 (Jan 24, 2015)

How do I become a member on here instead of a registered user?


----------



## Jane139 (Jan 6, 2015)

If you are short of money, I hope you have contacted a lawyer. If he won't pay, they can garnish his paycheck.
Sounds like he has had his head turned by the female employee. She may be using him for things like fixing her car and keeping things easy for her at work. Men can be very foolish about any new female paying them the slightest attention.
That does not help your immediate situation. A lawyer may be able to apply for emergency funds for you and your kids. As far as your feelings...whatever ends up happening, it will be a painful time for you. Take advantage of friends and family for emotional support and if that is not possible, find a group in your area for women facing separation or divorce. Many groups have child care available during meetings. And try to take care of yourself and your health...sounds like you will need your stamina. Good luck.

Not sure about your other question...if you are able to post, you must be a member, I think.


----------



## WasHappyatOneTime (Nov 26, 2012)

I always figured I was a member.


----------

